# Zhukov and the wounded soldiers



## JugBR (Aug 18, 2008)

a very interesting story that i found in ww2 comunity writen by [email protected] poder:


*Zhukov was always known to be a severe man, but also very correct, there is a small story that illustrates this: 

once, during the progress of the red army on the Eastern Europe, he found on a road, a very wounded soldier being supported by another soldier also injured, but less than the first. 

zhukov asked them why they had not yet been rescued, one of the soldiers informed him that no one had stopped to do that, then Zhukov told them to stay and expect relief. 

Zhukov and his driver were hidden behind a bush near, the first to pass the road was a jeep with a lieutenant, he never stopped to provide assistance and was arrested by Zhukov, and the lieutenant was immediately demoted. 

and then continued, with officers being demoted and suffering from severe reprimand form the Marshal, until finally a truck stopped and helped the two soldiers, leading them to a field hospital ....*


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, well, nicely done.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 18, 2008)

interesting story, never heard of it. There's a lot of stories about the Zhukov's brutality and cruelty, not like in this case.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

I had never heard this one either. Very interesting story though. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes interesting story, never of heard of it either.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 18, 2008)

Heh. Good story!


----------



## Juha (Aug 19, 2008)

I have read the story a long time ago, at least in 70s and my reaction was entirely different, IMHO it would have been much more humane to transport at lest the badly wounded soldier as soon as possible to a field hospital and not use him as a bait. One could have bandaged the first demoted leutnant and use him, maybe with the less badly wounded soldier, as a bait.

Juha


----------



## JugBR (Aug 19, 2008)

Juha said:


> I have read the story a long time ago, at least in 70s and my reaction was entirely different, IMHO it would have been much more humane to transport at lest the badly wounded soldier as soon as possible to a field hospital and not use him as a bait. One could have bandaged the first demoted leutnant and use him, maybe with the less badly wounded soldier, as a bait.
> 
> Juha



but how about the other possible wounded soldiers ?

i think was a nice example to how deal with some people arrogant in the army. if was a leutnant or a general wounded, i believe the first car would stop. but like was two common soldiers. the guys think they are superior dont need to stop.


----------



## Juha (Aug 19, 2008)

Now the leutenant was demoted, so he was no longer officer. And after all the badly wounded soldier didn't get tratment any faster than he would have got without Zhukov's interference. As I wrote Zhukov's entourange could have masquered the ex-leutnant as wounded soldier and use him as a bait. To me it is cruel to use a badly wounded man and his comrade as a bait when one could have use the ex-leutnant in that. After all at least in Finnish army teached that it is important to get badly wounded men to treatment as fast as possible.

Juha


----------



## JugBR (Aug 19, 2008)

yes juha, there are diferent visions. i think wasnt cruel because the important for zhukov also was to ensure no one wounded, doesnt matter officer or soldier, was leaved in the road anymore.

i think is har to compare the red army with the finish, you remember when they try to invade finland ? was a disaster. zhukov was dealing with less trained men in his army, by the stupid policies of stalin and the great losses they suffered in first days of barbarossa.

i dont see zhukov as a cruel guy. i think this role was related to the nkvd bastards.


----------

